# My friend has a Swift Kontiki for sale...



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

...due to his wife having arthritus which sadly causes her great difficulty getting in now.

I will have full details shortly but I do know it is emaculate, I do know it is a 21 foot 2 berth and in the Aylesbury area (Nr. Oxford, High Wycombe, Bicester).

If you are interested already then you can phone him directly on 

01296 481539 and his name is Fred. (He has given me permission to put his phone number up)


----------

